

Support The Founder Visa at Whitehouse2.org - andreyf
http://whitehouse2.org/priorities/1948-visas-for-startup-founders

======
veteran
shared some thoughts over here <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=557552> so
my take is not visas for foreign founders but the investors and entrepreneurs
here more often crossing the boundaries of US and finding/nurturing growth
global opportunities is needed..Just to be clear I am not saying there are no
opportunities in US..or you should not start business here..or it is not
easier for people in US (if they have roots here) compared to people
elsewhere.. only thing if someone wants to tap international resources (either
here or outside US) then the old thinking of solution is visas for America is
way outdated.. at least it is not that obvious and easy so before developing
such "product offering" do study the targeted "customers" well and don't just
think from supplier side

~~~
ardit33
so, what's wrong for a team of 3-4 people, that got 500k of investments to set
up shop in the US (if they wanted to)?

Really, what's wrong? As of right they have to go through insane amount of
immigration hoops, and sensless paperwork.

The cost for running a business in the UK/Western eruope is pretty high. It
might make sense for some startups to move to SV/SF anyways. At e least they
will have a lot of raw talent in here, and a support net.

While the local economy will benefit from this too.

It seems like a win-win situation. If your "startup" is in India, then you
might want to think twice about it, but if it is from a well developed
country, where costs of living are comparable, SV becomes a lot more
attractive once the stupid artificial immigrations barriers are lowered.

~~~
veteran
I guess I am already down voted so I don't want to get into debate in
here..but to answer your question..what's wrong ..the global and (in turn
sustainable US development) will happen if more startups succeed..and that has
to happen on global basis because global opportunities are huge.. I feel
startup teams can succeed only if they understand market and have necessary
resources in terms of human capital not just money (that too just seed stage
investment).. and with an very insider's view I don't see how someone comes to
SV/SF from outside gets that just because they have visa..and what kind of
magic we have that makes them overcome handicap of being in foreign market
when now there is really opportunities everywhere.. if they really develop
business targeted at markets they understand there is more likelihood they
will succeed..everyone wins that way.. so better option my view for America's
growth is to investors and entrepreneurs here to go out and meet right
people/sponsor more business visas/open up more cross-border trade
channels/form symbiotic relationships with mutual respect (not like quoting
word startup when it comes to the company in India :) ..getting stuck in the
idea that we have the opportunities and just that once we open up our door
right people will come rolling in is not valid..

